# Is a snaffle bit right for my horse?



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm just beginning the journey on trying to figure out what types of tack to use on my horse. Unfortunately, he came to us out of a bad situation and as such we have no information on what he was ridden in. 

The first thing we tried was a regular ring snaffle bit. As soon as he saw it he started tossing his head. We got it in place and the head tossing got worse. He was very agitated so we removed the bit.

Next up was his halter, which he did surprisingly well in he just wouldn't stop. :lol:

Then, I tried a Dr. Cook's bitless bridle. More head tossing. More agitation. Made for a very frustrated horse.

So now I have figured out that the original snaffle we tried him in was too small for him. It was a 5" and he needs a 6 1/2". Could the size be what was causing his distress? Would it be worth my while to purchase another snaffle in the larger size, or would I be better off exploring a different type of bit all together? 

I also have a mechanical hackamore I can try. But the shanks are very, very long (8.5") and it scares me a bit since I'm a beginner. He does not shake his head when I put the hackamore on though. 

Anyone have thoughts? I have been told to try a snaffle bit with shanks. Is that an Argentine snaffle or a tom thumb? I can't quite figure out the difference between the two.

I know that's a ton of questions but I'd really appreciate any help and information!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Have you had his teeth checked or had a vet check his ears for sores? That could be a big problem and the reason for agitation. However yes buy the bit that is the correct size it will make a biiig difference. Do you have a trainer around that could assess him and you maybe let you borrow a few different types of snaffles. He may even prefer a dogbone( 3 piece) mouth instead of a single jointed. Play around with it.

Edited to add do NOT use a tomb thumb. A snaffle has no shanks and tomb thumbs are all around bad bits especially if your guy is already having problems. If you are wanting a shanked bit smrobs or one of the other member can probably point you in the direction of a good shanked bit to try out.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes, he has been completely checked out by a vet in late September. I've only just begun working with him as of Thanksgiving. 

I originally thought he might have a sore mouth because he had a ton of dental work done in late September and I thought maybe enough time hadn't passed to allow him to heal up properly yet. The vet had to do quite an extensive amount of work (bone spurs, etc) and we were told he'd be hurting for a while. But two months seemed like it would be sufficient. Perhaps not though. He does seem to eat slowly. So perhaps he's still just sore and we should wait a while longer and then get the proper sized bit?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

There are lots of snaffles. Lots of folks have a box of them stashed away somewhere...borrow some and try. There are 2 link and 3 link, narrow, med & wide links, O-rings, D-rings, eggbutt designs...

2 of my 3 horses don't give a rat's rear what is put in their mouth. OTOH, my mare takes a few rides to decide, and then she'll put up a fuss if she doesn't like it. Right now she seems happiest in a Waterford, which some people consider a harsh bit. However, she seemed almost as content in a copper full cheek snaffle, so I may go back to it. I'm not entirely certain she isn't playing a game to see how many bits she can get me to try...:wink:


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

You definitely need to get the right size of whatever bit you use. I would go with a dog-bone or french link type snaffle myself as those seem to be be well liked by many horses and they won't pinch or poke the horse's palate like some of the single jointed snaffles can. My horse does not like anything with a single joint and head tosses and gets balky, but goes well in a french link.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't really know many horsey people and a trainer is not in the budget at this moment so I need to do everything I can before going that route. I do have a friend that is going to be bringing over several options for me to borrow and try. I highly doubt any of them will work though because she has Arabians so it seems like they would use much smaller bits. I appreciate her letting me give them a shot at least. 

I will check into the dogbone and french link. Also, I just read the edit about the Tom Thumb. Can you elaborate what makes those bits bad? Or is there a website that I could read that compares and contrasts each type of bit?

Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

tinaev said:


> I have been told to try a snaffle bit with shanks. Is that an Argentine snaffle or a tom thumb? I can't quite figure out the difference between the two.


I agree with what others have said, and though this doesn't exactly answer your question, I felt someone should clarify there is no such thing as a snaffle bit with shanks.

Snaffle bit = no shanks. A lot of people mistake snaffle to mean it's a broken bit, but what it really means is that there are no shanks and therefore create 1:1 pressure where the pressure on the mouth is exactly what you do with your hands.

Non-snaffle = shanks. Again it doesn't matter if the bit is broken or not - shanks create a ratio of 2+ times the pressure because it creates torque, or the thing that makes it easier to turn a screw the longer your wrench's handle is. Same thing is true with bits - the longer the shanks, the more torque, or multiplied pressure, that is applied to the mouth. You really need to know what you're doing to use a shanked bit - and a tom thumb is terrible because it applies more pressure AND is broken, creating a nutcracker effect on their mouth. This is also true with your hackamore, because it will cause an immense amount of pressure on the nose with such long shanks and you could end up injuring him.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks Jillybean. That all makes sense now. I did think that everything I've been reading the "snaffle" part meant the two broken pieces. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I personally think almost every horse can be ridden in a snaffle if you find the right one. 

Correct size is important - as are other factors. Some horses like thicker bits but a lot of horses like finer bits. Loose rings can pinch the lips so for some horses Egg-Butts or D-Rings are better. I always ride in a double jointed snaffle, as in my experience my horses go better in it. My preferred bit is a KK bit which is quite soft with loose rings, but right now I am using a French Snaffle as I wanted an egg-butt. Both these bits have worked out well for me. 

Some tack stores have a "bit bank" where you can try out bits. Otherwise try to borrow off people because you could go through a lot of bits until you find the right one. If you don't know many people think about joining a Pony Club or something - many people would probably happily lend you a bit to try on a rally day.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Saskia said:


> I personally think almost every horse can be ridden in a snaffle if you find the right one.


I have yet to see a horse that can't be ridden in a simple snaffle. We use simple eggbutt snaffles with all our mares, from green to finished.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

My mare doesnt like the d-ring single jointed snaffle that I have her in now, but since the rest of my bits are shanked and she's regressed from that training level with 2 months off, she'll be in that until I can afford the double joint. She use to ride in a hack, but had just too much stop and I wasnt comfortable putting that rope noseband on her, and she'll need a bit for pleasure and reining. While she'll never be in the money in those disciplines, I still plan to work her in them to keep her from thinking arena means run the barrel pattern and nothing else. She'll be in the money with games, but I want her to be able to do other things without being fast, all the time. I finally got the lope that ive been looking to get from her, but she can still kick it into gear and haul ***. Now we just work on more seat for the stop and listening to neck reining all the time as opposed to when she feels like it..Then I can go back to the 3-piece reiner she loves.

Try a double jointed snaffle and possibly copper rollers, I'll bet any money that's why ST loves the reiner so much..otherwise she chews the bit when she gets bored (standing around at a show, etc).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

My gelding is a snot in anything BUT a double jointed snaffle. Or... he's ok in anything with shanks, even mouthpieces he doesn't like... but god help you if you put a single jointed or nonjointed snaffle in his mouth! Generally if a horse has a fear of the bit [which it sounds like yours might] it's best to go for something softer. I had a horse that was really quite dead in the mouth that I switched into a THICK rubber snaffle, which sounds counterintuitive but it worked!

Presently I am in the process of bridle training my young TB and while I presently have her in a single jointed full cheek snaffle she's going to be switched to a double jointed probably loose ring once she's got the hang of responding to bit aids.

Mum's new horse is presently in a single jointed full cheek but is a bit funny about bit aids so we're going to have a play and see what he likes. And Mum's pony [who will be 2 in a few days] was mouthed with the same bit I'm training Magic in, but is now in a lovely double jointed eggbutt. I've only met one horse that doesn't like a double jointed bit.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

The size of the bit is super important! Imagine being stuffed into shoes 1.5 inches too small and told to run a race, or dance or just spend the day as normal. Try him in a properly fitting snaffle before moving to harsher bits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

A French-link snaffle is about the mildest bit a horse can have. If he tosses his head with that, he'll toss with anything. If it were my horse, I'd do the following:
-Be sure to know the bit size. Use only that bit size
-Find a french-link - it can be a dog-bone, lozenge, roller, or whatever in the middle, just as long as it has the 2 joints. But DON'T use a Dr Bristol, which looks confusingly similar.
-I'd use an eggbutt cheekpiece. It won't put any pressure on the side of his face, and can't pinch like a loose-ring can.
Between all that, and his having good teeth, he should have nothing to complain about. I'd have him wear it (without reins) while grooming, groundworking, etc, just so he could get used to the feel of it without any pressure on his mouth. When he stops tossing, you can start riding him with it. Make sure the bridle is adjusted correctly. If it's too loose or too tight, the bit can clank into his teeth. You should have one wrinkle at the corner of the mouth. Does he have his wolf-teeth still?
-Maryland Saddlery has a lot of inexpensive consignment bits - try them or eBay if you can't find an inexpensive or free one to try locally.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

freia said:


> You should have one wrinkle at the corner of the mouth.


Just wanted to say that this is a guideline, not a rule. My gelding has canines super far back, so he needs his bridle a little bit "tighter", and I know a bunch of horses that don't have any wrinkles at all, but if you check inside their mouths their bits are perfectly adjusted. Depends on the horse's individual mouth conformation.

My gelding has a small mouth and a really fat tongue with fleshy lips [to the point where his tongue pokes out the side when he has a bit in his mouth!], so a thin-ish double jointed snaffle works well for him. A mullen mouth [unjointed] snaffle is the next best thing for a horse with his mouth confo but for some reason he's a snot in one... his pelham is mullen mouth though because a] you're not allowed jointed ones here at the level I compete, and b] he hates ports. He's ok with a mullen mouth shanked bit.

My filly, I haven't had a really good look at, but her mouth seems pretty normal. She'll be in a double jointed snaffle just because I personally prefer them, unless she has some complaint against them in which case I'll use whatever she's happiest in. I'll mouth her in the single jointed full cheek I have just because it offers her a little more support with lateral bit aids. Her bit sits "high" in her mouth because she has really short lips.

Mum's filly used to be mine. I mouthed her with a single jointed full cheek snaffle, then moved her to a double jointed eggbutt snaffle once she'd figured it out. She's very soft in the mouth so she's happiest in a really soft bit. Her bit goes by the one wrinkle rule.

Mum's new gelding is presently in a single jointed full cheek snaffle, but we're going to play, because he's a bit funny about the bit and we want to see if changing it to something else makes any difference. I've offered her my thick double jointed loose ring snaffle [Monty hates it - too thick for his mouth, and he doesn't like loose rings - so I don't use it], and if it fits Ben and he's happy in it then I'll give it to her. We haven't played with bit placement with him yet - we pick him up probably Wednesday - but he has really short lips too so there's a good chance his bit will sit "high" too.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

My head is spinning from all the information. But that's a good thing. 

I am going to go with a french link snaffle first if I can find it in the proper size. It's not easy to find 6 1/2" bits I'm learning. There is no where locally that stocks them and what I've found online isn't a great selection, but luckily the snaffles don't seem to be too expensive at the larger size.

I do think he's afraid of the bit. The head tossing starts as soon as he sees metal on the headstall. So my plan was basically to put the headstall on him with a bit and do groundwork and grooming until he gets used to it and hopefully stops tossing his head. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd be afraid of the bit too if someone put a bit in my mouth that was an INCH AND A HALF too small! Far out...

If you need to have a bit custom made, then go that route [shouldn't be TOO bad for something that is after all fairly standard], but there should be bits available in that size at draft horse outfitters [there are a few online stores but not having a horse that needs a bit that big I don't know what they are so you'll have to google it].

Just popping the bit in the horse's mouth and leaving it there for a while, doing nothing with it, is a good course of action to show him it won't hurt him any more. It's the first phase in "my" method of training a horse to accept the bit, too, and the horses I've 'mouthed' have ended up lovely and soft, and very willing to take the bit, so clearly it works.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

bsms said:


> There are lots of snaffles. Lots of folks have a box of them stashed away somewhere...borrow some and try. There are 2 link and 3 link, narrow, med & wide links, O-rings, D-rings, eggbutt designs...
> 
> 2 of my 3 horses don't give a rat's rear what is put in their mouth. OTOH, my mare takes a few rides to decide, and then she'll put up a fuss if she doesn't like it. Right now she seems happiest in a Waterford, which some people consider a harsh bit. However, she seemed almost as content in a copper full cheek snaffle, so I may go back to it. I'm not entirely certain she isn't playing a game to see how many bits she can get me to try...:wink:


I also have a horse that takes a 6.5" and I would like to know where this person is that has a box of those to try, :lol:


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

tinaev said:


> My head is spinning from all the information. But that's a good thing.
> 
> I am going to go with a french link snaffle first if I can find it in the proper size. It's not easy to find 6 1/2" bits I'm learning. There is no where locally that stocks them and what I've found online isn't a great selection, but luckily the snaffles don't seem to be too expensive at the larger size.
> 
> I do think he's afraid of the bit. The head tossing starts as soon as he sees metal on the headstall. So my plan was basically to put the headstall on him with a bit and do groundwork and grooming until he gets used to it and hopefully stops tossing his head. We'll see how it goes!


Drafttack.com, you will find what you want.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

nvr2many said:


> I also have a horse that takes a 6.5" and I would like to know where this person is that has a box of those to try, :lol:


I dunno. Any horse that big would scare me. I stick to skinny Arabians and a little BLM mustang. I figure any horse whose weight needs 4 digits to record probably eats more than I can afford to buy...:lol:


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Here's one, not used and super-cheap, but still very reasonable.

6 5" Egg Butt Snaffle Copper French Link Bit Horse Tack | eBay


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

bsms said:


> I dunno. Any horse that big would scare me. I stick to skinny Arabians and a little BLM mustang. I figure any horse whose weight needs 4 digits to record probably eats more than I can afford to buy...:lol:


I don't really know, I started out with big horses. As they say, ignorance is bliss.....:lol:
My fil did say when he saw my mare for the first time that I was going to go broke putting iron on that horse, lol.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

If his mouth had to be worked on that much, there is a good chance something is still wrong. A tooth may have been cracked in the process, another tooth may be coming in, or shifting.

Ears and poll also are to be considered. But you need to get equine dentist back out, or x-rays taken I think.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I think you should stick to a snaffle bit of one sort or another. A few reasons for this: Firstly, you said that the horse has been checked out by a vet and gotten the OK, so we can PROBALY rule out any physical problems for you horse. Second, get a bit that fits, if it is too small it is going to cause problems, like someone else said it would be like you trying to run about in shoes too small. Thirdly, shanked bits are for finer communication but have the drawback of potentially putting much more force onto the horse’s jaw if you don’t know how to use one, if you are a beginner, and don’t know exactly what any particular bit is exactly used for, don’t use it.

So my recommendation would be to get a snaffle bit that fits and forget any shanked bits for the time being. Mainly because if you are a beginner, and no offence meant here, I doubt you have the seat and hands to ride with a shanked bit and not be in danger of hurting the horse’s mouth (hell, heaps of people hurt their horses mouth in a snaffle bit hauling on the reins trying not to fall off much less a shanked bit). That’s not to say that one day you will, but for now, keep it simple. If the horse is still throwing its head once you have a snaffle bit that fits, and since the vet has given the all clear, I’d then be thinking of looking at what you are doing with your hands, this is what I personally think is the biggest cause of horses “not liking bits”. It’s my opinion too many people want to offset their responsibility to have good hands by telling themselves the horse doesn’t like a bit. That’s not to say horses might not like a bit, but in every case I have ever seen to date o a “horse not liking the bit” it has been what the person was doing with it, or what someone else in the past had done with it, that the horse didn’t like, not the bit. Bits will never be a substitute for learning to handle the reins properly.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

What kind of horse do you have that takes a 6 1/2" bit? Geez! :lol:

Bit size is very important. Like others said, choose one that is the proper size to begin with and always stick with snaffles at the get-go. I also recommend an eggbutt french link. It's a good all-around bit that many horses seem work well in.

Good luck!


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

No offense taken to the beginner comments, I fully realize that I do not know what I'm doing! That's why I'm here asking questions and reading and learning the best I can. I want to do right by him and I definitely do not want to hurt him.  He tossed his head as soon as he saw the bit, and I've only ridden him twice for a grand total of about fifteen minutes (once in his halter, once in the Dr. Cook's bridle) so I really do think he's had some bad experiences or perhaps has some residual dental issues. If nothing improves I will be giving the vet a call again. 

With regard to the bit size, I was shocked! He looks like a normal horse to me, he measures at 16 hands and while he's big... he just doesn't look THAT big. It's mainly just his face LOL. He's still underweight though, so we shall see. We showed a picture to the lady at the tack shop and she thinks he's a draft cross based on his face size and the shape of his feet and ankles. She also said possibly Thoroughbred due to him having a slight attitude problem. I just say he's a brown horse when asked what kind he his. 

Thanks for the ebay link and for the drafttack.com referral. I'm glad to see that the snaffles are reasonably priced. At least I won't be out a ton of money if it doesn't work out.


----------

